# the das eighty thread



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

That is all. Instead of making tons of seperate threads, I'll just post pictures as I get them on this one single thread.








Page 4 updated.
March 22, 2007

























May 3, 2007. Centers were painted a dark charcoal color with clearcoat. Lips fully polished without clearcoat. Enjoy.









































_Modified by ban eighty at 10:49 PM 6-11-2007_

_Modified by ban eighty at 9:52 AM 8-15-2007_


_Modified by ban eighty at 12:41 AM 12-13-2007_


----------



## TOPaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: the das eighty thread (TOPaudi)*

thaths niths


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: the das eighty thread (NVmyVW)*

perfection


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (AggvGtivr6)*

You know everytime I tell you I love your car you go and top what you did last time.
The LMs look sweet. I am glad we don't live in the same city because we have the same S4 and you are giving me ideas.
Was the roof painted? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (BlueGLI1.8T)*

I grant thee:


----------



## 96vwgtiracer (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (HarvVAG)*

i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: the das eighty thread (96vwgtiracer)*

Perfect man, no words needed to describe the quality and the remarkable taste. 
And a properly suited thread title as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Props!


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (TOPaudi)*

ive been meaning to ask you. where did you get the euro rear bumper?
p.s. i wanna hump your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Turd (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: the das eighty thread (paranoia)*

Veddy nice.
Love the look of that 'zorst as well.


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: the das eighty thread (Turbo Turd)*

Holy Exhuast Tips Batman! Are those custom?!
nice wheels too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Personally I like the way the wheels were before. I think the black rim/polished lip is played out. It does look good, dont get me wrong, but I prefer the former.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (paranoia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paranoia* »_ive been meaning to ask you. where did you get the euro rear bumper?


http://www.tmtuning.com
You know your it when a company uses your car to sell one of their products.







......Twice.




















_Modified by HarvVAG at 2:23 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (HarvVAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarvVAG* »_
http://www.tmtuning.com
You know your it when a company uses your car to sell one of their products.







......Twice.


Haha, I knew about the bumper, but you just pointed the trunk out to me.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mires (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

I absolutely love your car. It makes me want to sell the vdub and get one. oh wait i don't have the money. That's why i dont have one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

To the OP:
If you lived any closer, your bumper and trunk would conveniently go missing.








As always, the car is shweeeeeet.


----------



## JeevsGT (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (mires)*

das, you need to start collecting royalties everytime somebody uses your car. either that or demand free schwag.


----------



## 298316 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: the das eighty thread (JeevsGT)*

i just pulled a face muscle looking at this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ThirdStrike)*

looks tight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ohSoEuro1.8t)*

Nice mang. Nice.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (HarvVAG)*

TM needs to take that picture off of their site, at least for the B5 S4 rear bumper. They are using it to market the US B5 S4 rear, yet they are showing a picture of das eighty's Euro B5 S4 rear.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: the das eighty thread (TallaiMan)*

i must say i liked the work's much better. still looks good but not as good as it used to.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_To the OP:
If you lived any closer, your bumper and trunk would conveniently go missing.








As always, the car is shweeeeeet.

second that, there are pics of your car floating around all over these parts
sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_
second that, there are pics of your car floating around all over these parts
sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Care to link me?


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Care to link me?









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3222801


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: the das eighty thread (geoff16vII)*

Love the new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vassmar (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks awesome! LM = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (vassmar)*

the perfect S car


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (BenMSki)*

Looks very clean... The only thing I would consider doing are the euro tails, and really finish up the Euro Look. love the black roof too.. I've got a silver S4 and have toyed with the idea of doing my roof one of these days.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (QuickDub)*

What do euro tails look like?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_What do euro tails look like?

Ill have a pic for you tomorrow







...on the car lol.


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Euro tailights look exactly the same. Just the euro version flashes amber in the blinkers.
Das your S is my favorite. my rear is coming soon..currently searching salvage yards for a 96 trunk as well. 


_Modified by European at 10:53 PM 5-11-2007_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (European)*

The Euro tails I was referring to have two white/clear strips instead of just one for the reverse bulbs. The one above the reverse light I think is the turn signals... anyway, it makes the rear look unique, because no one really runs those tails. I like the look personally, but I guess its not for everyone. I like subtle exterior mods... 
Looks Great!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (European)*


_Quote, originally posted by *European* »_Euro tailights look exactly the same. Just the euro version flashes amber in the blinkers.
Das your S is my favorite. my rear is coming soon..currently searching salvage yards for a 96 trunk as well. 

_Modified by European at 10:53 PM 5-11-2007_

Damn I wan those!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

Some pictures from Hot Import Nights in Philly this past weekend. Models galore, first HIN for me, wasn't a bad experience overall, just not my steeeez.
Enjoy this badonk.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

You went to HIN.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_You went to HIN.









Had to show off my riced out Audi son. Come on now..


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

As long as you repp'd *IVRYTSKS* hard, then we're cool.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

**** HIN is hot, good to see you in the show man! Props!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

I give those girls http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (HarvVAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarvVAG* »_I give those girls http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .

you crazy


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Interesting morning. Not sure what caused this.































I don't roll with a spare. Never have, never will. Free AAA towing FTW. Wonder what to do now..


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


----------



## AudiTypE-S4 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

Woops..


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (AudiTypE-S4)*

Damn dude. Any damage to to the rim?


----------



## 96vwgtiracer (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (HarvVAG)*

did your front bumper scrape when they pulled it on the flat bed. my friends lex IS bumper got messup cause of that.


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (96vwgtiracer)*

maybe that one tire is a defect and couldn't handle the load or probably road debris caused it? Who knows. I give you credit for not keeping a spare around. I myself can't deal with waiting for a flatbed to pick me up. Here in Hawaii they take their sweet ass time.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (HarvVAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarvVAG* »_Damn dude. Any damage to to the rim?


----------



## vr6ventoawd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

HOTT i love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (HarvVAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarvVAG* »_Damn dude. Any damage to to the rim?


----------



## Eu PiLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*

Ill answer for him since he isnt chiming in haha. I believe no damage was done to the rim. Just the tire that was shot. 
The picture of the car on the flat bed from the rear looks like it has such a fat ass.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Eu PiLi)*

Wheels were fine, tire just decided on shredding apart cause of some road debris.
Wheels are now for sale. I;m going for something different.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3285927


----------



## AudiSportB5S4 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

if anyone is really interested in those euro OEM lights... i went the extra mile to find this lady on eBay who has relatives in germany and that is how she runs her business. i sent her pix of my car and she contacted audi and the lights are on the way over to me. 280 shipped to my door!!! they are not fake, OEM. she knows a lot of what she is talking about and has the euro connection lol sounds like a drug deal but not for us who are obsessive with the carsssss haha. theres this guy whos got really sweet upgrades/pics of his 00' S4 santorin blue heres the pix from his euro light install..... you also get that other rear fog light to finally work !


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (AudiSportB5S4)*

I had those on my previous A4. I didn't care much for the amber blinkers, so I did the CC mod to those tailights. I like the US spec tailights more. Those tailights are a good buy though.


_Modified by European at 7:44 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (European)*


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_









NO!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (European)*

[
_Quote, originally posted by *European* »_I had those on my previous A4. I didn't care much for the amber blinkers, so I did the CC mod to those tailights. 

You sure they weren't these?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (quikveedb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quikveedb2* »_
NO!

You have no idea.


----------



## blackmirrorVR6 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Wheels were fine, tire just decided on shredding apart cause of some road debris.
Wheels are now for sale. I;m going for something different.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3285927 

You are the wheel pimp AND whore of the Audi internent world. Find the guy you sold your A10's to and get them back. Or, I've got a set of A26s......nah, never mind. I like my old skool bling! BTW, my chip is running great. I'm now addicted. Should be adding some more go fast bits next year....this year is T Belt job.


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
You have no idea. 

yep, and I like it that way, jim. where can i get a sweet haircut like the dude far left?








das eighty, what pimp mode wheels will you have us lusting after next...


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (quikveedb2)*

Believe it or not, I don't even know or care. Probably not going with anything crazy this time around. Cutting back on the car, tired of dealing with headaches that come from modding it any further. I'll just get a decent set of wheels, clean up the car a bit look wise and drive it daily like I intended to from day one. Sick of seeing it sitting around.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

pshh i agree with that! I'm right here with you!


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Believe it or not, I don't even know or care. Probably not going with anything crazy this time around. Cutting back on the car, tired of dealing with headaches that come from modding it any further. I'll just get a decent set of wheels, clean up the car a bit look wise and drive it daily like I intended to from day one. Sick of seeing it sitting around.

sure can't find fault in wanting to drive the damn thing, what else are cars for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

So clean! Your car is simply outstanding. Sorry to see what happened to your tire. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Eu PiLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Believe it or not, I don't even know or care. Probably not going with anything crazy this time around. Cutting back on the car, tired of dealing with headaches that come from modding it any further. I'll just get a decent set of wheels, clean up the car a bit look wise and drive it daily like I intended to from day one. Sick of seeing it sitting around.

Lets see how long that lasts for.


----------



## AudiTypE-S4 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (Eu PiLi)*

I suggest going with a pair of VOLKS!


----------



## ny02s4 (Oct 23, 2005)

im running those OEM S4 tails and love them!


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (ny02s4)*

Well Das, cannot wait to see what new pair of kicks you pick up next. LMs are hard to top.


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (HarvVAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarvVAG* »_[
You sure they weren't these?









Nope, Although I did have a 97 A4, I replaced those with the Euro ones with some slight wiring modification. The euro tailights have a amber piece in the blinkers. I got tired of the amber so I cut up and removed it.


_Modified by European at 8:47 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (European)*

Back with a little nifty post... Timeline of the wheels I've had on the car in the past 2.5 years.
Stock FTMFW!
















First set.
Abt A10 - 18x8 , 225-40 Loved them, wish I never sold them. Today woulda had them in 18x9 and 18x10 all around on my car, guaranteed.

















Trial set.
Audi D2 A8's - 18x8 , 215/40 Buddy had a set laying around, tried them on the drivers side for ****s and giggles. Fitment was good, would have been ideal with 10mm spacers all around.
















2nd set.
WORK Brombacher Mesh - 18x8 / 18x9 , 225-40 / 245/35 Modified to fit on an Audi 5x112 with 14mm bolt holes. Originally on an E series Mercedes Benz with 12.5mm holes. Perfect offsets, perfect fitment. Loved these immensely.








Favorite pic, EVAR.








Sold the Brombachers, bought some LM's...
3rd set.
BBS LM - 18x8 / 18x9.5 , 215-40 / 245-35 These were short lived. Had them this color, was MEH about them, decided on switching for a darker color.
















Trial set #2.
Porsche 996 Twist - 18x8 / 18x10 , 225-40 / 245/35 My brother had these laying around from his Mark 4 GTI that he totalled. Bolt pattern was great to use with the adapters I had for the LM's. Tried them on for a show, they fit... Rears rubbed slightly on dips. Very aggressive look. Pulled rear fenders or a better offset and these would have fit spot on.
















3rd.5 set
BBS LM Dark Gray Here is the twist. Regret to say that these have been off the car and finally sold this past weekend. They didn't do it for me. Always was one to say that LM's make any and all cars, regardless of what they go on. Funny how I felt that way about every car BUT mine. Oh well.
















Next set...
Patience. Couple of hints...
I've yet to see them on a B5 S4, stateside or across the pond. 3 piece, 18x9 OR 18x9.5 all around. Custom made in 5x112 to my application. Note: Wheel has been discontinued for quite a number of years. You guys know how I am with this.. Wheel whore to the max. I like to try different things, get tired of the same things. Body work will be of some minor nature, but definitely a change to the look I've had for the past 2 years. Time for some fresh underwear.
Car will be going into the shop soon. Build up thread will resume shortly.


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Sir, you are a serious wheel whore. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

I have to say the ABTs were my favorite.
What ever happend to this car?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Harv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harv* »_I have to say the ABTs were my favorite.
What ever happend to this car?


I miss the Abt's dearly... 
That car ended up going widebody, not RS4, not seidl, supposedly a custom joint. Last I heard the owner was selling it.


----------



## vassmar (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, that's alot of really nice wheels! Tho i have to agree that the ABT is among the top. 
Gonna be interesting to see the new look







When do you think it will be ready?


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

Ay Ates; IMO


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: the das eighty thread (NVmyVW)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## knvs (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: the das eighty thread (RI1643)*

I really like the d2s! but yeah the abt's are probably my fave. Makes me want to go out and get a set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HooptieVr6 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: the das eighty thread (knvs)*

Good Luck With Those Wheels.. Mike...By Any Chance Would You Happen To Know Anyone That Has s4 Stocks;s... The 17's.....Wouldn Mind Buying Those..


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: the das eighty thread (PsiMotorSports)*

I have some stocks but shipping from here would be kinda harsh








looking forward to seeing what you've come up with mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: the das eighty thread (arc9)*

ohh i lub this pic <3








das i love ur car u champ


----------



## Erlkonig (Oct 23, 2004)

WOW first time I looked at this thread. Nice car, nice pics, nice wheels. I like the LM's with the dark center the best.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Erlkonig)*

Let me add another set to the 'temporary' list.
Got these the other day. TEMPORARY being the key word. I absolutely love them though! Hanging on to them until after Show N Go in October. Then the work begins on the real replacements and the real steez.
lol, 19x9 Bentley Continental GT's - 2pc, forged, 5x112, 225/35/19. 5mm spacer front, 10mm spacer rear to clear control arms. Sick. ******. Nasty.
















Better pics soon.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

I think those Bentleys looks sick, very unique http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (Dutchmastr9)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif way to think "outside the box", push this forum outside it's comfort zone, someone needs to!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (quikveedb2)*

Damn G, that set must of set you back just under $2,500.
I was just on ebay looking at these, if they made them in 18s I'd be all over them.


----------



## levon777 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

looking sick... that's my new desktop wallpaper


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (levon777)*

At least wait 'till I snap some better pictures.


----------



## EUROTEKS4 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

not a fan of the Bentley wheels... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## levon777 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

You got better pics with the D2 A8's on? those look nice....


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

Baller as always. they look super sick! 
19's + 35 series tires = ouch my butt!







How do they ride man?


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: the das eighty thread (PhunkFX)*

i still can't get over your in a rock band lol


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (fahrfrumlosin)*

MOAR BETTERER pics. NOT


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

wow, no rub in the back?!? lower than an ant's arse! i suppose the front ain't any higher...
i'd like to see that wheel setup on some other colors, not so likely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vassmar (Jun 8, 2006)

Lol sick. They like they weigh a ton tho.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (vassmar)*

God bless MS paint.


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

are you gonna be going to H20? i wanna see this car in person. im still trying to find wheels for my B5 silver S4 and ive used all of your pictures as inspiration


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i love the bentley wheels. im pretty sure you can pull off any type of wheel out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Enemy of der Nunzo.


----------



## Miloosh (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (Harv)*

pshhh them wheels are playyyyyed


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Stoned20v)*

Nice, always impressed by this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mk3jetta18)*

kills it.
u still got that gti?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (slo deno)*

The GT's look so clean. 
ABT's would have looked sick in 10" ..Looking forward to the new set.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_The GT's look so clean. 
ABT's would have looked sick in 10" ..Looking forward to the new set.









HINT HINT.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
HINT HINT.









Aw ****.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Harv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harv* »_Enemy of der Nunzo.



shaddup










and mike, *i-know-what-wheel's-youre-doin* , i played an advisory role in the building of them


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i cant wait to see the new rollers


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

nice ride..
how mutch for the Bentley wheels ... pm me


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Harv)*

Why is there always







under Das's wheels


----------



## SouRce4 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

little late but i also have some pics of ur car when it was at HIN.... 



And Some Other photos from the show... lol sry again for being late






_Modified by SouRce4 at 12:33 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (TOPaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TOPaudi* »_love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (johnnyR32)*

Thanks all!
MOAR PICS!
@H2O this past weekend









I can't get over this picture. I absolutely love it. Thanks to BlownEuroz for the pictures!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

That is a dope pic.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (Gti.1love.1life)*

MOAR
I snapped these
























And I, totally wasted by 10:30am. 30 pack, no breakfast, hangover from the night/morning before. Here I is. Note: Hair was promptly chopped off the next business day.


















_Modified by ban eighty at 8:36 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
your 2nd picture and blowneuoz. kill it.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

awesome pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Pure.


----------



## whtvr (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (Harv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harv* »_Pure.


Sex.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (whtvr)*

Taking it back a year or so. I miss this stance.
Work Brombachers first day they were on.
















Changes are coming.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

will you sell this god damn thing so we can move on together


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

Latest acquisition...
CarGraphics. =x Very similar to the Brombachers I ran prior, but doing it right this time around. 18x8.5 with staggered offsets. This is them prior to some work. Gonna be a long winter.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

excellent, those will look incredible.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (seank)*

awesome. 
Edited: Those would look killer in 10"


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 1:15 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

That's a sick S4 you have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
I miss the Abt's dearly... 
That car ended up going widebody, not RS4, not seidl, supposedly a custom joint. Last I heard the owner was selling it.

Really strange you mention that, because I was loooking on eBay at some S4's and I happened to see that one, same Euro Plate.


_Modified by g60_corrado_91 at 12:35 AM 11-18-2007_


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

Euro trunk and the OEM sports package mirrors to be gone.
Oh boy.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Im wondering why you decided to ditch the trunk.. U going CF?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Im wondering why you decided to ditch the trunk.. U going CF?

Never. Kept my NA trunk around for all the right reasons.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Never.








 
Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

This is why you can't have anything nice in Jersey.
People want what they can't have.
Invest in a $10.00 kill switch, it'll save you like it saved me.
















Ok so, attempted theft about 2 weeks ago. Perps took nothing, car didn't move, just tried and failed horrible. Thank goodness for insurance.
Here is the car getting the damaged door fix and with an opportunity like this, why not take care of some other things too?
Sup vanilla face?















Blow it out yo' ass!








Taking it back a notch. OG. Pffft. 






















Did I mention my Cargraphic wheels are for sale? Someone buy them. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

the.trunk.was.sex.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*









I sit in my car with a gun.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

damn, it sucks so many people have no respect for anyone else.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002_Turbo* »_the.trunk.was.sex.









Sexy like 1996.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Harv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harv* »_
Sexy like 1996. 






























Ding.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

A source of inspiration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cant wait to see whats next..


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the trunk bro and nice to meet you


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

wow never seen it drilled out. im use to the lock being pushed in


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Invest in a $10.00 kill switch, it'll save you like it saved me.


so where did you put yours, exactly?








j/k, that blows, i'd be a bit more worried if the thriving metropolis of winter park had more car theft, or any type of crime other than posession for that matter. added to mod list for next "car season", ski resort parking lots are remote, and generally uninhabited.


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

NIce thread Mike...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_wow never seen it drilled out. im use to the lock being pushed in 


doesn't look drilled to me...looks just like mine, screwdriver...
thats one of the reasons mine doesn't have the locking rod installed


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

thats why my mom has rear door handle on the drivers door. also APR chip with killswitch. saved the car 2 times so far now just need a way to save the headlights.


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_thats why my mom has rear door handle on the drivers door.
 
i like the mod as it cleans up the drivers side lines a bit, but what if the battery or actuator dies? i recall reading that it has been known to happen.

_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_now just need a way to save the headlights.

see the security mod section on edy jun's site.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

well calling "pop a lock" is betten then the frst time the car was broken into. 12 hours befor the car was found. lucky for lowjack. 
things every car needs, locks removed, lowjack, kill switch.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

Could you please inform me on the rear offset of these wheels? Thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_wow never seen it drilled out. 

my neighbors rsx got ripped off that way. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (paranoia)*

More better. Stopped by the body shop today cause they had a "present" for me.
Guess I'm going a bit wider. LOL.
Prep. stages








Smooth from ass to mouth.









Got bored with the 'euro' look. Wasn't gonna leave NA untouched. Duh.








Usually I like to make surprises, but I'm feeling giddy, so I don't care. Posting away.








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Eu PiLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Gonna be sickkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Eu PiLi)*

sweet jesus


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (Eu PiLi)*

Finished yet?









E


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

merry christmas 2 you


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (PreMier)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Das doing Widebody... soooo jealous


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

Wow, what made you got back to the NA trunk? Well, you certainly have good taste when it comes to modding your car. I personally loved it the 96 trunk on your ride. Can't wait to see the finished product. I'll be keeping an eye out.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (European)*

Updates from before christmas. Final fender shape complete.
















Hope everyone had a happy and healthy holiday. Heading over to the shop again in a little bit.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

What size wheels are you running?
looks good btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*

Its turning out great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_What size wheels are you running?
looks good btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not sure yet, trying to see what I can line up. I can't do anything without selling the CarGraphic's though. I'd like 18x10.5 maybe 11, and 18x9.5/10 up front. We'll see what pops up.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Rear shots tomorrow. Here is a look at a way early mirror mock up. One off. More info on that later.


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Damn, I just saw this now, that sucks bro. Where'd they try stealing it, newark? 
Looking foward to seeing what you got in store next. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

damn bro, the car is looking amazing i can't wait to see it at sng!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

agree with kish, i really want to see this at SnG


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_agree with kish, i really want to see this at SnG









Agreed, it better be a SnG. I'm not brining mine to SnG, especially if Mike's will be there, lol. But I plan on bringing a TT.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_agree with kish, i really want to see this at SnG









I plan on hitting hard at SnG.
Cargraphic's are just about sold. 2nd set is lined up. A bit conservative, but will still work well either way. 18x8.5/18x10 for right now. Porsche fitment, adapters needed. 3pc. Gonna be hot.

































_Modified by ban eighty at 7:45 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## team soy (Dec 5, 2007)

i like the shaved side mouldings...


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rui* »_Damn, I just saw this now, that sucks bro. Where'd they try stealing it, newark? 
Looking foward to seeing what you got in store next. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup. Go figure, 2 seconds. Pffft.
Long day at the machine shop coming up with some aluminum brackets for these things. Just going to add some fiberglass probably to fill the gash. 
Plan on retaining OEM wiring harness, with use of the M3 mirror and glass. Heated and power should still work correctly.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

wow how have I missed this thread. Great progress on the car so far man, cant wait to see it finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_









is it just me or do you look like booger from revenge of the nerds in this picture


----------



## twinturboaudis.com (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

sorry this is totaly off the subject but i cant find a straight answer on..tire size, can i run 235/45 17's on my 2000 s4 or do i need to stick to 225/45's
if i need a spacer is this a good idea will this help me get better traction??
twins









p.s. i was told never to put different tread patterns or sizes on my S4, this is tottaly true right


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (twinturboaudis.com)*

double thread jack! ban!


----------



## Steve Butabi (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (quikveedb2)*


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: the das eighty thread (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_wow how have I missed this thread. Great progress on the car so far man, cant wait to see it finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is it just me or do you look like booger from revenge of the nerds in this picture

















Wow.


----------



## Matt49265 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_










what wheels are these?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (Matt49265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt49265* »_
what wheels are these?

Not sure what they're called, but they're from the Bentley Continental GT.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: the das eighty thread (g60_corrado_91)*


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_










Server issues. Sorry.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

Ban Eighty, your wheel Selection is Amazing







But What was wrong with the Bentley Wheels?







I think they are Insane WOW, Why dont you Rock Those Wheels anymore?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (DirtyJerzey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyJerzey* »_Ban Eighty, your wheel Selection is Amazing







But What was wrong with the Bentley Wheels?







I think they are Insane WOW, Why dont you Rock Those Wheels anymore?

I had sold the Bentley wheels a few months ago. I'm always changing it up. Not too sure on what is coming next, but I do appreciate your comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

Some updated from today. That is an 18x8.5 et 25 wheel test fitment. I'm trying for an 18x10 et between 30-15. We'll see. Woot, edit for 1500 posts under ban eighty. thats 3k shy of what das eighty had. Thanks Vortex admins. =p


























_Modified by ban eighty at 8:28 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

is your bumper out to match, or did you stop pulling before the bumper? 
either way, it looks clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread ([email protected])*

Bumper is out to match already. Not too crazy of a mold needed. Noticeable quite a bit more in person.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

Gonna polish up them exhaust pipes?


----------



## xero (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

bastard, just when I thought I could surpass you with 9.5's, you go and pull out the 10 card http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








oh well, 9.5s on all four corners on rolled fenders








fluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush















looking good, now hurry up and finish.


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

Great thread and I love the work going on.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_Gonna polish up them exhaust pipes?









Probably going to remove them and add some sort of factory-ish 'cat'back system. As I no longer have cats. I'm gunning for some electronic dumps maybe. Granted it won't be my daily driver, I can still wake up a good 1 mile radius of my community on a cold morning start up.


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*









hhhhmmmmmm????


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

Other Trunk Still 4sale Mike?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (DirtyJerzey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyJerzey* »_Other Trunk Still 4sale Mike?

Nope sorry, Kish from the A4 boards picked it up 2 weeks ago or so.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

aight thaz cool, So r u gonna Stay silver or Change up the Color?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (DirtyJerzey)*

Another update. I get to the shop only to realize my camera was missing it's memory card! Girlfriend took it to print new years eve pictures! Doh!
Anyways, out of the booth finally. Looks killer in person. Car still needs to be buffed. Headlights are sitting on my dining room table awaiting operation, tee hee.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

cool stock wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_cool stock wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Suck my ivrytsk you hoe. You know how I do.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Suck my ivrytsk you hoe. You know how I do.









HAHA paint is looking DOOPPEEE, that Trunk is Looking Amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (DirtyJerzey)*

sex.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

i really want to see what the trunk looks like closed. im thinking about shaving that bottom line on my euro trunk aswell


----------



## Miloosh (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

cool fenders dood


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

trunk looks awesome, so does the whole car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Those fenders are sick... your keeping ppl up at night
















Can't wait to see it all put back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twinturboaudis.com (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

did the wheels fit ? what size are you going with...


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (twinturboaudis.com)*

audi sux I would neva buy one


----------



## callaway (Apr 13, 2004)

cant wait to see it completed and put back together


----------



## PaulKim (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (ohSoEuro1.8t)*








cheers for a awesome lookin car, the fenders are sick man, gotta love it


_Modified by PaulKim at 5:58 PM 1/9/2008_


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (PaulKim)*

I hate this car, it totally sucks!























To rad man!


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (slo deno)*

Pictures coming today. Visiting the shop in a bit.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

waiting.........


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

come on ive been refreshin this page since 6:38am for some Pics, Whaz the Hold up?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (DirtyJerzey)*

18x10 et 27 front et 23 rear. Just a test fit with 245/35's, too much stretch for what I want, so I don't see the 10's being needed. Door handle still needs to be swapped with no lock, side skirts need to be attached along with front and rear bumpers.


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

bloody awesome man!!


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (dubsix)*


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*

looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see the final product


----------



## Miloosh (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (TornadoR32)*

can't believe you and your bro still have them twists kicking around


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Stoned20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stoned20v* »_can't believe you and your bro still have them twists kicking around









Haha, a local friend actually bought them and let me borrow them to test fit on the car. They've been gone for a while now.


----------



## JeevsGT (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

1. this thread is ridiculous
2. i couldnt be more jealous. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you are truly obsessed with detail das. this is gonna be magazine cover quality.


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (JeevsGT)*

10s front and rear for the win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Looking Dope...


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Polski-Rider (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Wow that sucks that you had your mods stolen, but at least you'll have a totally new style in the way you look at it....I know how you feel, my rims were stolen off of my Volvo,(ALSO IN NEWARK) but they did a good job by not damaging the brake discs nor calipers.....


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Polski-Rider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski-Rider* »_I know how you feel, my rims were stolen off of my Volvo,(ALSO IN NEWARK) but they did a good job by not damaging the brake discs nor calipers.....
















Hay post up there address and we can all thank them personally for not damaging anything when they nicked your rims.


----------



## espo4442 (Sep 21, 2007)

car looks sick, can't wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## ZerosHeroes (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (espo4442)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Miloosh (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (ZerosHeroes)*

updates?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Stoned20v)*

^^^x2


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Stoned20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stoned20v* »_updates?









_Quote, originally posted by *Stoned20v* »_updates?









_Quote, originally posted by *Stoned20v* »_updates?









_Quote, originally posted by *Stoned20v* »_updates?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*

Possible updates in a few days. Haven't had a free moment to visit the shop. Car should be out next week.
Wheels were purchased sunday from ebay.de. Final sizing after lip enlargement will be 18x9 / 18x10 et 35's with possible spacers to flush them out. 3 pc, OZ, zing.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i am watching this!


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Awesome thread mate.
Just read it all.
Wish you have kept these or taken some pics of them on the car. One of the best wheels.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Soupie69uk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupie69uk* »_Awesome thread mate.
Just read it all.
Wish you have kept these or taken some pics of them on the car. One of the best wheels.









Cargraphics are awesome wheels, I had a set of Work Brombachers that looked really similar to these.
Here is a peek of whats to come.
OZ Futura - 18x9 / 18x10
This is a picture of the 18x9. Shipping from Germany on Monday. Shop update tomorrow I hope!


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Nice wheel choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (J44KK0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J44KK0* »_Nice wheel choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2
Most ppl would of went with KT1'S







, Im glad you didn't. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Yeah I saw the Work wheels looked awesome too.
Nice new wheels, I almost bought a set of these a while ago but not with that width.
"Its all about the girth"!!


----------



## r32deepblue (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

i went to school with this chick... wow she's changed..


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i love the wheel choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wheels looking good, What r the next Wheels after These haha, Cause i know ur Already looking.......


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (DirtyJerzey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtyJerzey* »_Wheels looking good, What r the next Wheels after These haha, Cause i know ur Already looking.......

More than likely the last set. Not buying any other wheels for this car, probably sell it later this year. Don't know exactly as of yet.
Shop has been very busy with construction, adding new frame machines, lots of moving equipment around, etc, etc. Mirrors are almost complete. Reinforced already, small amount of filler to be added to smooth out the cover->base flow. Gonna look nice and simple when done. Alot of the same old here, but whatever, new is new.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

you want to sell it after you just put so much work into it?


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
x2
Most ppl would of went with KT1'S







, Im glad you didn't. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








what would be wrong with kt1's....?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (slmda4)*

Im not a huge fan of the OZ's, but thats simply preference.
The body work is stunning, this thing is going to be sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (ban eighty)*



ban eighty said:


> More than likely the last set. Not buying any other wheels for this car, probably sell it later this year. Don't know exactly as of yet.
> True True, i Gotta yea, the Car is looking Amazing!!! Are you using a North Jersey Shop, Which one?> Im Looking to Find a Shop to Roll some Fenders, and Shave some Stuff, but around me(Robbinsville/Trenton Area) there really isnt any Decent Shops, All they do is Muscle Car stuff you know..


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (DirtyJerzey)*

looks sick mike. let's get it out of the shop!!!


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*

dope as usual Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (slmda4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slmda4* »_







what would be wrong with kt1's....?

Nothing is wrong with them, Its just that they are replicas of the OZ's.
I just stated that most ppl would not spend the money for the real deal.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Here is a peek of whats to come.
OZ Futura - 18x9 / 18x10
This is a picture of the 18x9. Shipping from Germany on Monday. Shop update tomorrow I hope!









you bastard !
send them back and get some in 17's, and buy them when you are done with them








but keep me in mind when you do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

updates??


----------



## Miloosh (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (bronz)*

"update me......" <--------- thats your thread talking


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Stoned20v)*

Sorry all, haven't been around much lately. Super busy with work.
Car should be 'done' this week.
Crappy cell pics from yesterday.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*








sick bro


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Looks so good.
I like what you did with the front bumper. Clean.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

the front = sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

That front bumper is nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

wow, the front looks awesome and i love the mirrors. it better be at spring sng http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

looks great. the bumper and trunk look really clean like that. surprised you didnt delete the headlight washers.
did you sell your chrome mirrors?


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

still on the fence as far as the mirros go, but i'm excited to see the finished product for sure. what makes your fog lenses so yellow, laminex?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (quikveedb2)*

Tricky sweet bumpers following the new fender curves... How did they do that








What door sills are those and are you going to mesh the front lower grills?


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

no more euro trunk?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (slmda4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slmda4* »_no more euro trunk?

Number of people with a euro trunk > number of people with a 1-off custom trunk.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Cars looking Great, Im in Central Jerzey, once this thing is Done if you need Legit Pics taking of it id be down to Do the first shoot for u


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (DirtyJerzey)*

car looks great..big fan


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (paranoia)*

Almooooooost. Prepping it.

































Shaved fender blinker was put to some use.
























Wheels were dumbassedly (yes I made that up) shipped via SEA from Germany. Hence the delay. Should be here soon. I somehow misplaced my point and shoot so my cell phone has to do for these. Got my other cam back today so I will see if I can get some better shots in the coming days. I forgot I even had this car its been so damn long.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Cant wait to see it with the wheels!!!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

Dope.
Is it just the lighting, or did you lightly tint the tails?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Dope.
Is it just the lighting, or did you lightly tint the tails?

Euro tails with the amber blinkers.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

didnt know there was a difrence with the euro tails. the car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Euro tails with the amber blinkers.

That was going through my mind as I looked at the pics. Should have known.








The pics dont do the tails enough justice, Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:33 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

IT is looking Good, Wheels from Germany?? Screw those Wheels Rock the Bone stizz avus's With some Crazy Camber Painted Pink







haha Yea u need those New wheels to come in ASAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DirtyJerzey at 7:53 PM 2/26/2008_


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

Re-inventing the wheel.


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

damn Mike. sent you a pm. its a funny story.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (paranoia)*

It's done. Picking it up today.


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

you got TM...Dont make me send the other one with the audio on it...you know it. "attende o telemovel" hehe


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: (bb2001s4)*

Looks slippery, damn nice body work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (bb2001s4)*

cant wait to see some new pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for fellow portuguese audi guy


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

cant wait to see her in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

spring sng all tightyed up?


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (slo deno)*

Here let me post this for Mike... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLOzHlIIVTQ


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*

More tomorrow


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

Sooo Clean, Das Can you send me ur Email, i need to ask you about that Shop..I got rear-ended Last Night and need a Dope Auotbody shop


----------



## callaway (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

cant wait for more pics


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (callaway)*

Rainy day, boredom.
Car is out, finally. Front bumper fitment will be taken care of. I have yet to sawzall some internals because of the RS4 intercoolers + APR hoses, notice the gap and the sag on the bottom passenger corner.
All in all, super smooth, and I am super happy, (stock wheels + no spacers = nasty tuck LOL)








Since I am *still* waiting on the arrival of my Futuras, I picked up a set of 17x8 BBS RK's, lightweight, and pretty sweet looking to replace my stock avus wheels. I'm going to throw on some 20mm spacers so that these sit flush with the fenders. I decided on sanding them down today, primering, and spraying them with a hammered copper finish. Need to matte clear coat them and then mount 'em up. Should be interesting for the time being.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

you put so much money into your car, and spray paint the wheels? nice
although they are temporary


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_you put so much money into your car, and spray paint the wheels? nice
although they are temporary 

Who cares? For something that will see little time on the car, I'll take the cheap way out here.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

haha they are going to look awesome


----------



## Ag Arrow (Dec 31, 2001)

keep up the good work!


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (Ag Arrow)*

Looking forward to seeing how these "short time" wheels will look on the car.... Good work as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

I like the notecard masking job.... classy!


----------



## twinturboaudis.com (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Jesster)*

good idea as always


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (twinturboaudis.com)*

I asm thinking about putting on a trial finish on my BBS REs before I have them professional done. I am sick of the silver and want a black wheel with a silver stripe. This makes me want to do it now!


----------



## Miloosh (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (BlueGLI1.8T)*

pictures mike, pictures


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Stoned20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stoned20v* »_pictures mike, pictures

2nd! PLEASE!!!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Here ya go. Quickly snapped some. Car is dirty already. =p
I love the way the wheels came out. Need bigger spacers. 5 / 10mm right now.


----------



## Eu PiLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Sick..


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Eu PiLi)*

looks good....as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Looks great!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

turned out great!


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

wow that Body work is SICKKKKKKK can't wait to see what wheels will go on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
( AndreNY-from Audi(ghey)world )


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (TooLowForNYC)*

Very nice, they came out great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i love how it came out


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

Stuntin'.


----------



## Riblish10 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Verse)*

car looks sick mike...see you around biyatch


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (Riblish10)*

looks geat except of the mirrors, i think oem would have been more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (oliverds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oliverds* »_looks geat except of the mirrors, i think oem would have been more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

any new pictures?


----------



## audigofast28 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

yo man looks pretty sick....i like how suddle you had it done, ive seen some wide bodys that came out horible...how much clearence did you actualy gain? ill look foward to seeing this thing with some fatty wheels








looks great man keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (audigofast28)*

Halllo.
Same place, just 2 wheels heavier.
The other 2 + 4 center caps are supposedly on their way from Germany. FYI, never purchase overseas again. I'm ready to fly over and club this guy like a baby seal.
Low, sorta wide, omfg wheel gap. I'm spacer less.
Tint to be gone soon. Mirrors re-worked.








2 of 4. Build date 01-05-1995. O****ingG!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

What happend to you at SNG, didn't see your car.








Futuras http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:54 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

new wheels gonna look hot


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_new mirrors gonna look hot ?

fixed...right?


----------



## Miloosh (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (quikveedb2)*

mike ... get them mounted


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (quikveedb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quikveedb2* »_
fixed...right?

what?


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

i wana see what it looks like, damn nice build!


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*

sorry i have to.







thanks again Mike. never thought i'd like my car as much i liked yours.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (paranoia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paranoia* »_
sorry i have to.







thanks again Mike. never thought i'd like my car as much i liked yours.

















Tim, I'm jealous, they look great on your car!

As far as mine goes, tint is finally off. Interior is starting to get a temporary tear down. Final wheel arrives this week. 225/40/18 is going to get test mounted on a 18x9. New lips in the works for the 2 18x8's that will be 18x10ishhhh. Lots of work to do before Dubs on the Beach.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_ 225/40/18 is going to get test mounted on a 18x9. New lips in the works for the 2 18x8's that will be 18x10ishhhh. Lots of work to do before Dubs on the Beach.









hmm what are you gonna run on the 10's? for a 9x18", I think 215/40 is pretty optimal


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (arc9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arc9* »_
hmm what are you gonna run on the 10's? for a 9x18", I think 215/40 is pretty optimal

I may have to go with the 215/40. This is 18x9 et 35 + 15mm spacer and it still rests flush with the caliper. Doh.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Lookin sick Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Travy)*

I'm excited about that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

i almost humped the monitor. almost.


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Oooh those wheels look better than expected. You have had some awesome wheels on that car.
Love the look of the removed door trims, makes the car look so smooth.


----------



## gtiguy337 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Mike, 
This is Adam (sold you the BBS wheels). The car looks great. 
I decided to keep my car after turning the thing back to stock and selling everything I had. LOL. 
drop me a line, I am looking for some things and remember you told me to hit you up if I needed anything but I lost your #.


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy337)*

The car is looking great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

lookin sick as usual mike


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (paranoia)*








DAMNIT! They look really good!








Sup Mike! I guess I should picked these up from you.


_Modified by bb2001s4 at 12:54 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (bb2001s4)*

I told you Tim. 

Jumped the gun, dubs at the beach is this weekend, I was waiting on new lips, but polished the lips and sanded the centers down. I might spray them a temporary color for a week or so.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

get the wheels done!!!







i can hardly wait to see everything put together proper


----------



## beefives4 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

those wheels are so fresh.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Had a great time at DATB. Didn't place, I wasn't expecting to either. Great looking cars there, Dave's A4 looks so slick on those CCW's. Talked to some cool people, chill ass weekend overall.
Got home from work today and tried one of these bad boys on. I think they look a hell of a lot better than the custom M3 mirror which will be for sale shortly by the way.
OZ's are being dismantled now to get finished correctly.








It's soooo cute!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

those new mirrors are tiny man.


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_those new mirrors are tiny man. 

mike has tiny things.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_those new mirrors are tiny man. 

Its just a illusion from the huge arches.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_those new mirrors are tiny man. 


It's an illusion. Color makes it look more smaller, contrary to what they say about once you go black.....


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Are those Porsche RSR mirrors? As seen here on our shop car.

http://brubakerrs.com/MUSEUM.HTM 


_Modified by seank at 11:58 PM 6-3-2008_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

put oem stubbies on and call it a day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i dont think cute is the correct word for describing it


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_i dont think cute is the correct word for describing it


Adorable is more better.
These were ordered too.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

OMG. 3.5''?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_OMG. 3.5''? 

nah. 3.75".


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

holy shit


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (paranoia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paranoia* »_holy shit

pretty much


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
pretty much

LOL. I'm giggling like a little school girl here.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
nah. 3.75".

















holy ****


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Had a great time at DATB. Didn't place, I wasn't expecting to either. Great looking cars there, Dave's A4 looks so slick on those CCW's. Talked to some cool people, chill ass weekend overall.
Got home from work today and tried one of these bad boys on. I think they look a hell of a lot better than the custom M3 mirror which will be for sale shortly by the way.
OZ's are being dismantled now to get finished correctly.








It's soooo cute!

















thanks mike, you car is still one of the smoothest and cleanest around. your mods are so subtle the judges dont pay too much notice. im buying a euro trunk soon, as well as the euro rear and s4 sides. i may loose some "show points" but its worth it to get the cleaner non-boyracer look i have now. and about the ccw's, its so refreshing to go to a show and not see one car with my wheels. you above all should know how difficult it is to be different and set a standard with our cars. it seems that everything has been done to death already. your car has always set a standard in my book, that and the fact that you are a toal wheel whore










_Modified by goody6691 at 1:35 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (goody6691)*

Thank you for the kind words sir.









Came home from lunch today and found myself with quite a boner.
Puzzle is almost complete.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

oh meu deus







i too would have a boner. get this ish done please


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Those are bad a$$


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

unreal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

you could serve dinner in that dish


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Thank you for the kind words sir.









Came home from lunch today and found myself with quite a boner.
Puzzle is almost complete.









Yum. I want to take a nap on the couch. Looks comfy.


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_you could serve dinner in that dish


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (paranoia)*









i need to see these on asap


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

das sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Any updates Das?
Thought about the S when I saw this pic.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

oh my god those are amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

Oh it will look very similar to that. I'm actually starting to put them back together now. I have a show tomorrow locally, we'll see if they get done on time.


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

go easy on the loctite. lol


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_ I have a show tomorrow locally, we'll see if they get done on time.

Im ganna assume your talking about Waterama? If it doesnt rain, Ill end up there.

EDIT: I didnt see the S4 there.

















_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 5:36 PM 6-22-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Oh it will look very similar to that. I'm actually starting to put them back together now. I have a show tomorrow locally, we'll see if they get done on time.

pics mike, come on


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
pics mike, come on









Had an issue, quite a large one. My mess up, but good things come from bad things. Truth be told, you guys have NO idea what this will bring. No I'm not getting rid of the Futura's.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

oh I have an idea, hurry the **** up. I need to see this.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

i hate when people post teasers








Just tell us!!!!!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_i hate when people post teasers








Just tell us!!!!!









I can't, it'll be worth the wait. Heck, I'm teased because I'm not even too sure what to expect. Gonna be insane though.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

I think it looked ridiculous on the Flying Spurs.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Should of kept those wheels around for some daily wheels.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
I can't, it'll be worth the wait. Heck, I'm teased because I'm not even too sure what to expect. Gonna be insane though.

Ok...ill wait. Air ride is worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
Ok...ill wait. Air ride is worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL, I like the guesstimates. 
I don't think I'd ever do air ride. Can't even begin to compromise the awesome ride my KW V1's give me.
It's wheel related, and it will be way out there.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

I didnt know you had V1's. i just got some and wasnt sure of how they would ride. Ill have to put them in this weekend since ive been hearing good things about them. Cant wait to see the wheels


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_oh I have an idea, hurry the **** up. I need to see this. 

Oh Ali I miss ya brother. Just read this whole thread. This car is sick much http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

no updates?......are you going to WF14???


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_no updates?......are you going to WF14???

I'll be there. Updates maybe tomorrow. Lips are supposed to be done tomorrow.


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

<<will be checking in tommorrow>>


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

hmmmm...nothing?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (bb2001s4)*

you better have some updates for my birthday...you did say today you would


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Geez guys, it's early. I'm stepping out now for lunch to go pick up the lips.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Ok well.
I didn't want to open up the can of worms, but here we go. 








Fully copper plated lips. Getting two coats of clear coat this afternoon/tomorrow. Will start mounting them if they are done tomorrow/thursday/friday.
HI HATERS.


----------



## nazosnowboarder (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

maui wowie, didn't expect that..Dunno how I feel about them though. It will be interesting to see how they look mounted up.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

WOW WEE WAH WAH . these wheels are going to be awesome. Dont scrath the lips







(tape them on the way to WF)


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (nazosnowboarder)*


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*

holy fark, mike. copper dipped lips


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Fully copper plated lips. Getting two coats of clear coat this afternoon/tomorrow. 

Holy crap, I can't believe I guessed right!








Besides the lips, doing anything else in copper on the car?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

do the side view mirrors!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Holy crap, I can't believe I guessed right!








Besides the lips, doing anything else in copper on the car?

Exhaust tips and once I have some more metal components under the hood, those too.








Oh, my show plate too.


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice!!!...how bout the wheels...Im assuming a respray...but what color?
Should I start a poll...So we can see who will guess the right color. lol










_Modified by bb2001s4 at 9:09 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

sick mike.


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

that's a lot of pennies. 








sick dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (rennis)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (bb2001s4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bb2001s4* »_Very nice!!!...how bout the wheels...Im assuming a respray...but what color?
Should I start a poll...So we can see who will guess the right color. lol









_Modified by bb2001s4 at 9:09 PM 7-1-2008_

I vote aviator grey centers...
PAtrick


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

you have once again stepped it up , BIG TIME. good for you sir.....so sick


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

wo wo wo beautiful as usual. i second the vote for aviator grey for the centers if it comes down to it


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

just post the pics....................your killing us


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (goody6691)*

Guys, I unexpectedly went out of the country for the weekend. I just returned today, my friend picked up my lips for me on Friday. I'm running on 0 sleep. Partied all night last night till 7am, was at the airport by 9am, and somehow could not sleep on the 8 hour return flight. I need sleep, tomorrow I'll start assembling.


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Guys, I unexpectedly went out of the country for the weekend. I just returned today, my friend picked up my lips for me on Friday. I'm running on 0 sleep. Partied all night last night till 7am, was at the airport by 9am, and somehow could not sleep on the 8 hour return flight. I need sleep, tomorrow I'll start assembling. 

your my hero.


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Guys, I unexpectedly went out of the country for the weekend. I just returned today, my friend picked up my lips for me on Friday. I'm running on 0 sleep. Partied all night last night till 7am, was at the airport by 9am, and somehow could not sleep on the 8 hour return flight. I need sleep, tomorrow I'll start assembling. 

Welcome Back,...Pork Chop!







Now get those wheels together. Let me know if you need another fello chop give you a hand! Give me a call tommorrow.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (bb2001s4)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

im getting more and more impatient....


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (slmda4)*

how do you"unexpectantly" run out of the country? i thought trips like that took time and planning


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_how do you"unexpectantly" run out of the country? i thought trips like that took time and planning









A man with 4in copper lips can do anything...
PAtrick


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Blown Wide Open)*

so true, so true


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (slmda4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slmda4* »_im getting more and more impatient....


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*

Nobody cares how impatient you are...let the man WORK...
PAtrick


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Blown Wide Open)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blown Wide Open* »_Nobody cares how impatient you are...let the man WORK...
PAtrick

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for you


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (slmda4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slmda4* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for you


a) im sure hes at least a little bit kidding...sarcasm at worst.
b) its turbo...who cares.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

I know you guys can't wait to see how ugly these will look on the car. I've been super busy with non-automotive related issues, such is life.
Just got home from a 13 hour work day, going to start assembling them now, hopefully knock two out tonight, and the remaining two, tomorrow. As far as any paint schemes are concerned, the centers were color matched to my factory Light Silver Metallic and they will remain like that. Flashy enough with some ridiculous colored lips, I need to keep some "normalcy" to these suckers.
Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

P.S. - I just received a phone call from a number 00000000000 and the oh-so-kind automated voice said, and I quote; "Hello Michael, your rims are going to look like crap on your car, good bye."
LOFL!!


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

maybe it was kitt looking for michael knight


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (goody6691)*

Happy Birthday to me. 
I sold my car last night to a hooker on the corner.
Bought myself a:








I'm gold plating the whole car, and making it run on Petron instead of fuel. Zomg. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

good deal on the hooker situation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

we are still waiting


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_we are still waiting









For?
I've got nothing. ^^^ I sold my car remember?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

****!!!! MOTHER FCKR!!!!
we want pics...or maybe just surprise us at WF


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Don't give him idea. Mike we want pics before Friday. Do you understand?


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*

everyone should just chill.
probably be at waterfest, so if you wanna see it that bad be there.
otherwise just chill and wait.


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (slo deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_everyone should just *chill.*
probably be at waterfest, so if you wanna see it that bad be there.
otherwise just *chill* and wait.

Your all about chillin...(profile)
But no, us who wont be attending waterfest need to see this!!!!!! 
So you chill


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Happy Birthday to me. 
I sold my car last night to a hooker on the corner.


You at least got a BJ, HJ or ZJ or something from the hooker, right?


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

what the hell is a zj????????????


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_what the hell is a zj????????????

If you gotta ask you prob can't afford it


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (.:Rudeboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rudeboy* »_
If you gotta ask you prob can't afford it









Damn right!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

Well, first bit of good news in a week. Received a notice that USPS missed a delivery attempt today. The center caps that I thought were lost for a 2nd time, seem to be stateside already. Picking them up in the AM and having them sprayed silver too. Wheels should be done friday afternoon + tires mounted. Crazy hectic for WF this Sunday. I'm shooting for having the mirrors done too. We'll see how it goes.
Toooooooooodles!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Well, first bit of good news in a week. Received a notice that USPS missed a delivery attempt today. The center caps that I thought were lost for a 2nd time, seem to be stateside already. Picking them up in the AM and having them sprayed silver too. Wheels should be done friday afternoon + tires mounted. Crazy hectic for WF this Sunday. I'm shooting for having the mirrors done too. We'll see how it goes.
Toooooooooodles!


get it doneeeeee








pg13


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

gotta post up to keep updated, the copper is looking awesome mike!


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to see what these are going to look like on the car!!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Can't wait to see what these are going to look like on the car!!

Yea me too. Hopefully this afternoon it goes from the ugly frog to a charming prince! OMGSOCUTE!

/not


----------



## m3srsick (Aug 20, 2007)

wat up mike, it's fil from monroe. car is looking pretty tight man, can't wait to see the wheels on.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

holy ****


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (arc9)*

ok.........so, waterfest is now over. mike throw some pics up. i couldnt make it this weekend. sounded like it was way to hot anyway.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

I was looking for this thing at WF, did it make it there this year?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*)*

dave and das were too cool for fest


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: ) (kish0000)*

Mike was a no show. Instead he sexytimed with his girlfriend


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: ) (2002_Turbo)*

yeah same here, i was looking up down and sideways for this car hahah
i wanna see some photos soon!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: ) (L.I. Dan)*

Mike ran into some last minute things (non-vehicle related) and was unable to attend the show. Glad I missed the heat wave though. S*it happens.
Tease. As it stands for now. Until I clear my thangs. They look phucking rad. Seriously.


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*
















Take it off the lift and take pics....now!!!!
Seriously though, this is going to be one bad ass s4 and I cant wait to see it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to you Mike


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: ) (Gti.1love.1life)*

hope all was ok, but goddamn get some pics up mike


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*

lookin sick mike. Hope everything is alright


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: ) (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_dave and das were too cool for fest


it really was cooler in my living room with the ac on blast. i may go next year. driving 2 hours to literaly sweat my a$$ off didnt fit into my plans. not to mention i need to do some work on the car. but thanks for caring, i miss you guys too


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Mike ran into some last minute things (non-vehicle related) and was unable to attend the show. Glad I missed the heat wave though. S*it happens.
Tease. As it stands for now. Until I clear my thangs. They look phucking rad. Seriously.


















you dirty, dirty man.............so pretty


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ) (goody6691)*

It's about time this car got a set of wheels that matches the sick bodywork.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FOURwheelSLIDE (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*

hey do you know what kind of lift that is my dad has been lookiing for onee exactly like that by the way the wheels are so sick


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: ) (FOURwheelSLIDE)*

fukking work filters are blocking the goddamn pics!


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ) (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_It's about time this car got a set of wheels that matches the sick bodywork.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Truth
Das you need some better shots bro.. Those wheels are fresh as hell!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: ) (Dowskeet)*

beautiful


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: ) (kish0000)*

damn yo, insane...can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: ) (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_beautiful

x2


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Mike ran into some last minute things (non-vehicle related) and was unable to attend the show. Glad I missed the heat wave though. S*it happens.
Tease. As it stands for now. Until I clear my thangs. They look phucking rad. Seriously.

















lets see some better pics


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: ) (upperlevel2120)*

Worked out an issue or two. Not the actual center cap to be used.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*








more pics. now mike


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: ) (Travy)*

All I got for now. 








I'm in love, not just because they are mine, but just because.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*

okay ill let it slide. I dont have any good pics of my new wheels either, and atleast you have tires on yours


----------



## lonestar22 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ) (Travy)*

looks sick


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: ) (lonestar22)*


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*

just as i thought..............................*SICK*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*

the last pic looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: ) (AEB A4)*

cod damn


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: ) (Lazer Viking)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ) (kish0000)*

Pics are not sufficient.








I want *full* shots.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: ) (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Pics are not sufficient.








I want *full* shots. 

Soon young grasshopper, soon.


























_Modified by ban eighty at 6:51 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*

paint the centers black


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: ) (das pui)*

is he missing lug for weight savings?







. full picks so i can finish myself off please...


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: ) (Lazer Viking)*


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: ) (das pui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_paint the centers black









What he said.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*

holy god of all things holy
thats soooooooooooooooooo sexy
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: ) (livinzlyfe)*

Wait, are those the 3.5" lips?








*Regardless, it looks dope.* But in this pic, the lips look alot bigger.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: ) (Gti.1love.1life)*

New pics or die, K?


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: ) (Harv)*

I say, copper plate an rs4 y pipe, diverters, t-body, and valve covers... and you might have something there. Black centers would be nice as well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being different.


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

the steez you throw never ceases to amaze me...more pictures.
...and what are you tryin to do with those RKs? gettin rid of them?


----------



## Miloosh (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (DumpdVR)*

Hey Mike, 
It's Mike. Not sure what you are waiting for. Please post proper pictures of these on. No, cell phone photos do not count. also, please incorporate the copper into the center cap.
thanks a bunch,
xoxo
loosh


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Stoned20v)*

god damn


----------



## Eu PiLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Wheels look sick. Seen them sitting in the garage for way too long now along with lots of other parts... 
Also gave das the idea of maybe a flat black center?







But its his car so who knows what he will do and when it will be done.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Eu PiLi)*

mike just needs to nut up and poliish the centers and have them plated too. 
do it. you wont


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: ) (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_








 wow


----------



## mkvgtiTX (Aug 2, 2008)

just read this whole thread...
the OZ's look good. IMO you should have kept the Works, they looked perfect.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (mkvgtiTX)*

when are we getting real pictures?


----------



## Tracerturbo3 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Ok well.
I didn't want to open up the can of worms, but here we go. 








Fully copper plated lips. Getting two coats of clear coat this afternoon/tomorrow. Will start mounting them if they are done tomorrow/thursday/friday.
HI HATERS.























Biter








OLD NEWS Did that shiz month ago


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Tracerturbo3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tracerturbo3* »_
Biter








OLD NEWS Did that shiz month ago


Almost everything has been done at one time or another. Still a nice look though Das.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Sep 24, 2004)

One of my fav S4's of all time, keep up the great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Spooled1.8)*

I just made out quite nice. The stubbies I bought had both glass mirrors torn to crap. Dealer wanted $100 alone with a 20% discount for a stubby side glass.








Ebay FTW.
Tinted/Aspherical/Heated, both sides, for $50.00.








WOOT!


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

lol, such a good deal you had to share with everyone huh?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

you got those for dirt cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is the aspherical glass that much better than stock???


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_you got those for dirt cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is the aspherical glass that much better than stock???


Heck yes. I've been wanting a set of asphericals for years. $$$$$$$ and hard to find. I almost broke my mouse I clicked so hard on Buy It Now! LOL.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

lucky duck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Wheels will be on this week.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

nice


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (goody6691)*

Winter mode will be gone this week! LOL. About f**king time!
Recently.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Winter mode will be gone this week! 

Just in time for winter to start again!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Just in time for winter to start again!









LOL. Seriously. I SOOOOO regret this. Oh well, might as well make the best of it, knowing me, I never keep rims long enough anyways.
Lucky these are perfect sizes even with the bigger lips for uhm...
















One or the other would be next.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

e55 mike do it


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_e55 mike do it









getting one at cost, would be great.


_Modified by ban eighty at 1:03 AM 8-28-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_ getting one at cost, would be great.








hook it up son


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

mike you're such a bull****ter. where are the pics of the rims dude? Am I going to have to come to your house, put the rims on the car, AND take pics?


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (2002_Turbo)*

pics or bust(a nut on your hood)


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (MKV John)*

Stance I suppose. I need to address a few things before H2O. I love them though. Couldn't sit more perfect size wise. Center caps are being painted, hence a little ghetto for now. 18x8/18x9 et 15 all around.


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

looks very slippery... i love it, nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (dubsix)*

Mirrors look alot better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TRBO337 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

been keeping up with this thread but never posted. Yo Das, how hard is it to keep the copper clean??? Can you polish it at all???


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_18x8/18x9 et 15 all around. 

for some reason I thought they were like 18x9/10


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

i thought they were 9 in the front and 10.5 in the back, mike did you change the lips?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (MKV John)*

^IIRC: The bigger lips wouldn't fit with the rear Quarters.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_^IIRC: The bigger lips wouldn't fit with the rear Quarters.

thought so... just checkin. bump because they still look just as dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_^IIRC: The bigger lips wouldn't fit with the rear Quarters.

WOW







that really sucks. should have stretched the f out of the tires and had them poke like crazy... PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

sheeit looks dope


----------



## JimmyDean (Aug 27, 2005)

looking goodd


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (JimmyDean)*

Mmmm, tasty. Props on running widths that work. Poke |= class. 
That shiz is classy.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

looks so good, especially with the new mirrors


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

Das...
You need to change this thread to the "Das Eighty wheels thread". This is how I figure...Everything you do to your car involves something to do with the wheels...let me start:
The obvious first...Pulled "wider" fenders. Im thinking the reason for this is to stick 9+ size wide wheels and to try to achieve an offset in the teens and Im sure you can do it down to the single digits if you tried really hard...why because your das eighty lol
Next...stage 3 goodies...this will give the wheels a different look when accelerating and going at fast speeds
"Black" roof...I know you painted it before you had the LMs but you knew you will eventaully get wheels that had "black" ( i quote the color because I know its a weird Lambo color or something) in them.
Suspension...daaah this is an obvious one...you did this so when you decide to put a 195 wide tire on a 9 in rim, it would look sick next to the fender which is right there about to rub against the rim.
Seats...had nothing to do with the rims thats why you sold them
Very LOUD exhaust or should I say no exhaust lol. So that when you pass by at WOT people can look at your car so they can notice the new different rims you have.
Shaving of the body molding...so that the wheels look good next to a smooth finish.
Am I missing anything? I probably am. I dont know? If I am just post it up and Im sure we can link it to the wheels scenario for which I am trying to prove...
I mean seriously Mike this thread should be over in the wheels and tires thread 
In all seriousness Mike....The wheels look sweet! Cant wait to see them in person. I know how long you have been waiting for these to come in and the time it took for you to get them looking the way they look. You never backed down and gave up. You put some love into these wheels and assume with the time and $ (time esspecially) you are not getting rid of these that easilly unless $$$$$ lol.
Good Job Mang
One last thing...I suck at grammar and spelling....sorry


_Modified by bb2001s4 at 10:26 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh I forgot about the mirrors...The aspherical lenses make it possible to look at the wheels while sitting in the car and watching them spin....not really but I bet you Mike wishes he can do that lol


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Need good pictures.... stat!


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Very nice.


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin-R32)*

so is the copper clear coated or is it going to get all statue of liberty style?

because that'd be pretty awesome....


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (quikveedb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quikveedb2* »_so is the copper clear coated or is it going to get all statue of liberty style?
because that'd be pretty awesome....

that actually would be cool...


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (quikveedb2)*

I think he mentioned that there is quite a few layers of clear coat over the lips so that it remains copper colored, rather than oxidizing green http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*

In other news, I just missed H2O registration by about an hour. LOL!


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

slacker........................are you still going?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_slacker........................are you still going?

Yes, enjoying that weekend to the fullest capacity. Plaques mean nothing anyways.
I just wanted to debut, I guess Show N Go will be interesting.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

bring some beer


----------



## j31izzle (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (goody6691)*

Question Mike, what is your opinion on having a 18x8.5" ET13 front and 18x10" ET19 on stock B5 body, with say 235/40 all around? 
How much do you think it would stick out all around?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (j31izzle)*

^^ i think that would stick out like a mo fo. i think i know what wheels your talking about also.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (j31izzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j31izzle* »_Question Mike, what is your opinion on having a 18x8.5" ET13 front and 18x10" ET19 on stock B5 body, with say 235/40 all around? 
How much do you think it would stick out all around?

That would be far from a smart thing to do. First off, those offsets are terrible. An 18x10 et 19 would leave you over an inch outside the rear fender. The 13 up front would do something similar. I'm assuming your B5 is a quattro, not sure if you have an A4 or a S4. You need to know that if you are staggering wheel sizes, you can't use the same size tire on all 4 corners. You'll have to make up the difference to make sure the overall diameter of all 4 tires is within 0.1%. If you do want to risk that wheel setup, do a 225/40 and a 255/35 in the rear. That will leave it closer than most. 
To give you an idea, this was a 18x10 et *26* and a 245/35. It rubbed like no other, imagine that out another 5 or 6mm. It beasted my fender out. Now they might work with my wider fenders, but before, even I wouldn't run it more than that 1 day.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

come visit me i miss you and the monster


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DubChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick* »_come visit me i miss you and the monster

I gotta. For reals. The monster needs to go soon, I'm bored.


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (DubChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick* »_come visit me i miss you and the monster

taken out of context... you should be flattered Mr. Eighty


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsix* »_
taken out of context... you should be flattered Mr. Eighty









LMAO. Just noticed that, thanks TIFF!


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

haha your all a bunch of sick ****s


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubChick)*

do you guys seriously want me to ban the both of you?


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_do you guys seriously want me to ban the both of you? 

no i would prefer you punish me. raaaar


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DubChick)*

Wet your pallets. I just wet mine. Finally. Car is filthy, proper shoot tonight and an additional tomorrow. See you FF's at Show N' Go Sunday.


----------



## HooptieVr6 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

mike the car is looking great...
your meeting up sunday at target?!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (HooptieVr6)*

i thought jesus would come back to the earth before we saw more shots of this

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (HooptieVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HooptieVr6* »_mike the car is looking great...
your meeting up sunday at target?!

Yup.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4074702


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

just when i thought i would see the hottness in person, now your not going


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_just when i thought i would see the hottness in person, now your not going























It's been a hell of a year. Lots of high expectations on my behalf, only to fall short. **** happens. I think the previous owner of my wheels must have set some voodoo from me hassling him so much. They are for sale.
It may or may not be a busy winter.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

not holding air? bent? what?

quick question.......do s4's have trunk popers? i just want to know how you pop your trunk now that you shaved it. my a4 opens from the trunk button on the rear of the trunk. i got a facelift euro trunk. i want to shave the lock but i dont know how im gonna open it.


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
It's been a hell of a year. Lots of high expectations on my behalf, only to fall short. **** happens. I think the previous owner of my wheels must have set some voodoo from me hassling him so much. They are for sale.
It may or may not be a busy winter. 


*O QUE!!!!!!!!???????*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bb2001s4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bb2001s4* »_

*O QUE!!!!!!!!???????*

quem seu pai !!! manuel?















Whats wrong with the wheels ??


_Modified by AEB A4 at 12:38 PM 10-17-2008_


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

NOOOOO why are you selling them? What are the specs on the wheels? How much? (not necessarily interested myself, just curious). Car looks great, btw.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
quem seu pai !!! manuel?















Whats wrong with the wheels ??

_Modified by AEB A4 at 12:38 PM 10-17-2008_

Nothing is wrong with them, but obviously a lot wrong with me.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

since your in a selling mood...................sell me your rear bumper


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_since your in a selling mood...................sell me your rear bumper

I can't, it's wider than your car.








Just kidding, one thing I will not let go of is that rear bumper.


----------



## hoosierchemist (Apr 12, 2008)

Saw your wheels for sale on AZ last night. It's a shame they didn't work out. Good luck with the sale!!


_Modified by hoosierchemist at 8:52 AM 10/20/2008_


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
quem seu pai !!! manuel?
















_Modified by AEB A4 at 12:38 PM 10-17-2008_

Of coarse...whos isnt LOL


----------



## Dag. Yo! (Jul 28, 2006)

Thread =


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Dag. Yo!)*

Sup. Love/hate with these things, I love them but they hate me. !!!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

its gonna be a shame not seeing them on your auto.
whatever happened to this photoshoot that you mentioned before? where are the pics?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DubChick)*

i want those wheels so i can pull off copper dipped roll bars. They look amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow... looks unreal.. good job!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Motzek)*

back up, can we expect anything this winter?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

We'll see if I finish where I left off. I've just had life to worry about. Seriously haven't driven or even started my car in over a month now. Sad. I've got some inspiration, it may take me somewhere.


----------



## bb2001s4 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Ill ephin inspire you!!!!!


----------



## lonestar22 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (bb2001s4)*

that lift looks alot similar to ours at work. only difference being ours is red and there is a cutout in the ground so it lies flat, meaning the lowest of low cars can fit on it


----------



## LaSeeno (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

What did you do to remove the trim pieces off the sides. Also, the the sidemarker from the fenders.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (LaSeeno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LaSeeno* »_What did you do to remove the trim pieces off the sides. Also, the the sidemarker from the fenders.


Trim pieces are removed and the holes are filled with metal and sanded smooth. Same for the side markers.


----------



## LaSeeno (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

What type of metal? Did you weld? So far the only information I've found is that I need someone who can mig weld gas/shielded and to use a spool of .023


----------



## zerovdub (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (LaSeeno)*

I totally love those wheels!


----------



## RogerSmith (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (zerovdub)*

Wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Found an old montage I did as my first project in film class 2 years ago. Saw Mikes car in it and tried to cut out the exhaust backfire parts. Tried to isolate the music as best as I could. Anyways, just thought I'd share. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58GV1y9sJwc
in the process found another one of some kid from Florida.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
Hey Mike


_Modified by dw11 at 12:04 PM 2-9-2009_


_Modified by dw11 at 12:07 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## lilmiss_s4 (May 7, 2008)

Sick I love it


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (lilmiss_s4)*

Thanks for the comments everyone.
I *may* have a buyer lined up for the wheels, if not they are going to get polished again. Too many people copper plating their lips now. Meh.


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Thanks for the comments everyone.
I *may* have a buyer lined up for the wheels, if not they are going to get polished again. Too many people copper plating their lips now. Meh. 

Bout time you keep these and do them right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PAtrick


----------



## s4ghost (Jun 17, 2004)

das, i love your car, just sat here after work and finished the thread, good damn job...but need to talk to you abot pulling the fenders, i have an avant, and i want to do this....but need to talk to you further about it. do you have more pictures of the steps and what not they did. 
great job on the car...cant wait to throw the work wheels on my car and see the staggeredness.. :-D


----------



## Ragno (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (s4ghost)*

I was wondering, i thought i remeber hearing you say somwhere those arnt the orignal center caps for the OZs... would you sell thoese centers?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Ragno)*

Yes, I can sell them for $2500 and you get free OZ Futura wheels with them.
LOL, I bought this set of center caps because the German I purchased the wheels from failed to hold up his end of the deal and send the original center caps. These are hard to come buy and expensive when found, I wish you luck. It was a pain in the rear for me.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

I'm offering 12 dollers, lmk deal or no deal


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (tivs31)*

LOL.
I'll take anything I can get at this point. 
Hi Greg.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

hey mike, so i'll paypal you the 12$ you can ship out the wheels overnight to me ya?


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (tivs31)*

hey stop bumbing some old ass threads
sup


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (arc9)*

arto







how you doin man


----------



## Ragno (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Yes, I can sell them for $2500 and you get free OZ Futura wheels with them.
LOL, I bought this set of center caps because the German I purchased the wheels from failed to hold up his end of the deal and send the original center caps. These are hard to come buy and expensive when found, I wish you luck. It was a pain in the rear for me.

How about i give you $2250 for them? & you polish it back to normal... if there is any way i can fit these with stock fenders and some stretch tires and poke??????


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Ragno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ragno* »_
How about i give you $2250 for them? & you polish it back to normal... if there is any way i can fit these with stock fenders and some stretch tires and poke??????

I'm $3000+ deep in these WITHOUT tires. I'd _consider_ $2500 + shipping and I'll take care of the polishing. These should be ok with a nice stretch.
What happened with the WORK's?


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_hey mike, so i'll paypal you the 12$ you can ship out the wheels overnight to me ya?

I will give you $15


----------



## Ragno (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
I'm $3000+ deep in these WITHOUT tires. I'd _consider_ $2500 + shipping and I'll take care of the polishing. These should be ok with a nice stretch.
What happened with the WORK's?

Fair enough i understand, how much would the front or rear bare wheel poke out of the stock fender? 1"? or less/more? Hope we can make a deal maybe..
Sold the Work to a local JDMer...


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Ragno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ragno* »_
Fair enough i understand, how much would the front or rear bare wheel poke out of the stock fender? 1"? or less/more? Hope we can make a deal maybe..
Sold the Work to a local JDMer...









I'm not sure if I'm going away or not this weekend. If I'm not, I have a friend with a B5 S4 whom I'll ask to test fit these on, see what it's like on a stock body.


----------



## Ragno (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

if you could, then that would be great. It's between your set and another set with the only difference being the rear have a 41 offset.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Ragno)*

Wheels are being worked on this week. I may like them too much, price will go up with this next step.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Back out of the wood work. Car is so filthy.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*








The wheels look alot better polished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you going to Englishtown on the 5th?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_







The wheels look alot better polished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you going to Englishtown on the 5th?

Contemplating that or BlownEuroz.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Perfect. Polished lips looks 3433x better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

looks good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_BlownEuroz.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (slo deno)*

wheels look 10x better


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Tits man. Tits.


----------



## blake261 (Sep 25, 2008)

i miss the copper lips


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (blake261)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blake261* »_i miss the copper lips

















me too


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_








me too

Wasn't meant to be. I did it, didn't work out how I had expected. I'm a lot happier with the simple look. Hopefully it will help with their sale.


----------



## REXone (Jul 17, 2005)

dig the current phase, LOVEEEEED it on the bentley rollers
damn you and all your wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice S. but that look is too bland imo.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think its the right choice man


----------



## Miloosh (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (arc9)*

Nice work Mike, You should swing down to ET this weekend, maybe ill test fit these guys on the avant and take them off your hands


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Stoned20v)*

Looks clean with them polished mike


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Stoned20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stoned20v* »_Nice work Mike, You should swing down to ET this weekend, maybe ill test fit these guys on the avant and take them off your hands

I think I'm going to BlownEuroz though.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

I think I've got a new present waiting for me when I get home. Starts with a R and ends in 32. A car or a part? HMmmmm.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_I think I've got a new present waiting for me when I get home. Starts with a R and ends in 32. A car or a part? HMmmmm.









MKIV R32 steering wheel?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
MKIV R32 steering wheel?

I heard he's getting some oem mk4 aristos


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

^^Lucckky.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Whats good homie, ish is looking good....keep an eye out for my car, build thread coming up sometime this summer...Bentley's are getting refinished too. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Back out of the wood work. Car is so filthy.


----------



## S4wood (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

I think the das eighty meister needs new wheels..what do you guys think? 
Whazzup das?


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (S4wood)*

I heard he is putting a R32 skyline wing on there!








Lovely car bud.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: the das eighty thread (Soupie69uk)*

polished lips look a thousand times better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (kish0000)*

Thanks fella's.
These things are for sale BTW.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

nice choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

Im supprised youve had this set for so long, you usually come across some rare amazing new wheel by now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (Mk3jetta18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3jetta18* »_Im supprised youve had this set for so long, you usually come across some rare amazing new wheel by now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Honestly, I'm done. I plan on not purchasing another set of wheels for this car. I've only had them for this long because I can't sell them.


----------



## Howard Beale (Feb 16, 2009)

What's next dun?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Howard Beale)*

Getting some thangs fixed for Dubs at the Beach end of the month. Maybe my final show, not that its a show car or anything. Pfffft.


----------



## paranoia. (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

dope shit


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Getting some thangs fixed for Dubs at the Beach end of the month. Maybe my final show, not that its a show car or anything. Pfffft.









I've been feeling the same or am in the same boat.


----------



## quikveedb2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

leaving the b5 club, or starting something new?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (quikveedb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quikveedb2* »_leaving the b5 club, or starting something new?

Who knows... just looking forward to finally enjoying my car for the car it is. Hard to explain but, sick and tired of 'down and out'. It's more of a headache than anything else. Really no positives coming from it. I'd like some 18x9's with 265's. If that says anything.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_If that says anything.









Liesssss mike.... down and out remember...


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_









STOP THE MADNESS!
Tomorrow....


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_









sorry that was directed at mike not you travy, you and I both know cars that are slammed with some wide wheels are the only true tuner car...
mike is on crack


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
mike, I LOVE those wheels


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
mike, I LOVE those wheels 

Me too, Ive been trying forever to snag a set, tomorrow may very well be the day. They are 18x10 right now, but I'd have to get some smaller barrels. 18x9 should be OK.







I'll fill you guys in tomorrow.
In the mean time, enjoy the wheel.


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
STOP THE MADNESS!
Tomorrow....

















The day you sell...I will take them...do not pass go, do not go to jail.
PAtrick


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Blown Wide Open)*

Car looked dope at DATB.
I cruised off the ferry with you on friday for a little bit, I had the Black B5 on gey merc. wheels...


----------



## pawelA4 (Apr 1, 2009)

i love the car which bbs' are those?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (pawelA4)*

Pics from DATB ?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Pics from DATB ?

I don't have any from the show as I didn't make my way to Ocean Downs. The closest I came to the show was the corner Crabs-To-Go place when I picked up 50 steaming hot crabs and had a free-for-all at the condo. I love going down to OC and not bothering with the show. My car wasn't in show status anyways. Maybe H2O will be different. I do have some photos I need to upload of the weekend.
We murdered 2.5 bottles of 1.75l Patron.


----------



## jake93854 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

def saw ur car the other day at wendys, broke me n my friends necks


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Honestly, I'm done. I plan on not purchasing another set of wheels for this car. I've only had them for this long because I can't sell them.

I dont believe it...


----------



## matze030 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

Hi, nice S4...
please tell me the size of the BBS rims and tyres. It looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by matze030 at 10:09 AM 7/1/2009_


_Modified by matze030 at 11:55 AM 7/1/2009_


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: the das eighty thread (matze030)*

sick


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: the das eighty thread (PhilR)*

I am actually pissed I did not know about this thread. You suck Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

watching







just started my build


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: the das eighty thread (TheyCallMeARI)*

Update your thread you dirty skank!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: the das eighty thread (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Update your thread you dirty skank!









Fine fine fine... I just got back from Amsterdam/Portugal, car was in the shop getting the timing belt done, along with valve seals, cam seals, filters here and there. Running like a damn champ! 
I painted my RK's silver and threw them on with 20mm spacers, raised the car about 3/4 of an inch too.








So this morning, on my way to work, I get slightly rear ended by some dumb ass who was too busy staring at a McDonalds sign instead of me in front of her. I'll have to see the extent of the damage, my exhaust seems to be completely off the hangers, bumper is not cracked from what I can tell.
















I still need to sell my OZ Futura's and get my BBS E28's resized and painted. Taking my sweet old time. We'll see what happens now with the damn body work. One thing after another...










_Modified by ban eighty at 12:31 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

did you at least stab the guy in the face?


----------



## 2002 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: the das eighty thread (ban eighty)*

I wish you could bring this back


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

up


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Any progress fixing that bumper?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_Any progress fixing that bumper?

Insurance adjuster is supposed to call me before 3pm today to see the car. Her insurance is dragging this on. My shop of choice will be fixing it for me along with a few other things.
The BBS' are also about to under-go a transformation. I'm holding my hopes in attending H2O this year and actually showing it, it's been a while.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

H2O deadline for me is a month from today. Let's see how fast I can get things done.
Dropped the Futura's off today to get fixed, polisher is keeping his word and making them mint again so they can be sold. (issue with the chrome plating)
Test fitting 1 of the BBS' on the car by the end of the week, planning on dropping it off at the body shop next week to fix the damage from the fender bender.
I will have photos as often as I can from now until then. It is going to be a busy month.
I need me some Recaro's, some Cayenne Turbo calipers, and a mega millions winning ticket. FML.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Please tell me you're getting some Sportster CS's







I love mine. Cant wait to see this beast at h2o man

Nah dude, I don't whore myself enough for that kind of dough. MAYBE scooping a set of SPG's.
Maybe. Priorities.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
SPGs are sick. You dont want to know what I paid for those damn sportsters.

Ill check your credit card statement. Ive been checking it every day since I stole it








Mike is SLOW. What's happened with this car? Nothing!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

Four new presents arrive tomorrow. They are not wheels for once! Exciiiiiiiited!!!


----------



## Ragno (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_Four new presents arrive tomorrow. They are not wheels for once! Exciiiiiiiited!!!

DAS! do you still have the HUGE lips for the O.Z's? I'm looking for some new lips for myn, let me know.. either msg me here or on audizin... or email if you remeber it. 
Thanks man! Car looks good as always.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ragno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ragno* »_
DAS! do you still have the HUGE lips for the O.Z's? I'm looking for some new lips for myn, let me know.. either msg me here or on audizin... or email if you remeber it. 
Thanks man! Car looks good as always.

Yes I do... 3.75" of OZ beauty. They are copper plated still at the moment and just sitting in my garage collecting dust.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Yes I do... 3.75" of OZ beauty. They are copper plated still at the moment and just sitting in my garage collecting dust.

Mine are 3.5"


----------



## Ragno (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
Yes I do... 3.75" of OZ beauty. They are copper plated still at the moment and just sitting in my garage collecting dust.

Id have to measure it out, but i might wanna take those off your hands. How much you want???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Mike, 
Nice to see you're still around lurking.
Enjoy.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ragno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ragno* »_
Id have to measure it out, but i might wanna take those off your hands. How much you want???

We can talk about the price. Go to http://www.tunershop.com and see what Steve has the OZ lips for new, I paid a pretty penny for them + the copper plating. Would you need me to have them polished back or would that be on you?
Matt, long time no speak! I'm around, barely, but I'm around. Hope all is well.

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd, t-minus 2 hours before I get home...
Sep 1, 2009 3:37 PM - Delivered


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

did you ever do an actual shoot of this car?
it'd be nice to get it on the interwebularz in the barsist societied


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_did you ever do an actual shoot of this car?
it'd be nice to get it on the interwebularz in the barsist societied 

I have not, this car is like my bastardized child. It gets love only a handful of times a year. I've had other things occupying my life and this had to take a seat on the back burner. I'm hoping the arrival of this part/s today will allow for some freshness. It will definitely be a step in a forward direction, very different but I believe if anyone can pull it off, I may as well try it. I'm throwin' it back, heavy, like 40 years heavy. LOL. BOOM.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
I have not, this car is like my bastardized child. It gets love only a handful of times a year. I've had other things occupying my life and this had to take a seat on the back burner. I'm hoping the arrival of this part/s today will allow for some freshness. It will definitely be a step in a forward direction, very different but I believe if anyone can pull it off, I may as well try it. I'm throwin' it back, heavy, like 40 years heavy. LOL. BOOM.









Excited to see what you have up your sleeve!


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

stock vw beetle wheels...........real beetle wheels


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ban eighty* »_
I have not, this car is like my bastardized child. It gets love only a handful of times a year. I've had other things occupying my life and this had to take a seat on the back burner. I'm hoping the arrival of this part/s today will allow for some freshness. It will definitely be a step in a forward direction, very different but I believe if anyone can pull it off, I may as well try it. I'm throwin' it back, heavy, like 40 years heavy. LOL. BOOM.









You can't drop a bomb like that and not update


----------



## REXone (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_
You can't drop a bomb like that and not update























word.. i was scrolling down looking for updates, but to no avail








you've had over a month to make **** happen, whats the deal???









EDIT 2 months!!!












_Modified by REXone at 4:20 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (REXone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REXone* »_
word.. i was scrolling down looking for updates, but to no avail








you've had over a month to make **** happen, whats the deal???










What was planned is no longer happening. Here is a hello from today.


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ban eighty)*

looks really good! nice to see some pictures of your car again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (-GLXTACY-)*

Howdy all. Happy Holidays. Fixing her up (someone raped her) and throwing a nice bow and For Sale sign on. LM's are for sale BTW.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wait, what


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_wait, what

New Jersey. The best state EVAR! Here is the short & sweet version.
Someone tried stealing it, obviously failed at it, then in frustration, they keyed my car. $4100 later, it's getting fixed and I will probably be selling it. 
The end.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damnnnnn, that sucks
dont sell it though


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Ouchhh what A holes... sorry to hear that happen man


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

see man, this makes me not want to have a nice car in this area. where was your car when they tried to steal it? please tell me not your house.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

your body shop must love you.
really sucks though, def one of the cleaner cars on the tex.


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (goody6691)*

Really wish I had the extra coin for those wheels, I'd be honored to rock them.
Good luck with all the sales man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blake261 (Sep 25, 2008)

isn't this the second time it was almost stolen?


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (blake261)*

I recall it being stolen before too. I am really sorry to hear about this too. I have always liked your B5


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (BlueGLI1.8T)*

The car was never stolen, purely attempts, failed at that. Car is out of the shop and for sale. Post will be up in a few days time.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

Car is for sale...
Someone buy it...


----------



## blindsk8er1013 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: (ban eighty)*

hey wat are the specs on the lms? wat tire size are you running?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (blindsk8er1013)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blindsk8er1013* »_hey wat are the specs on the lms? wat tire size are you running?

18x8.5 et 30 wrapped in 255/35/18


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

is this car still for sale?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Your car is the ****:thumbup:


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

FreeGolf said:


> is this car still for sale?


Yes it is. Feel free to email me. michael.marques (at) gmail.com


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Peaking my head in here...*

Saying hello after lots of down time. Installed these last week as well as 034 Motor and Transmission Street Density mounts. So far so good. The rears look puny now, may be going with a B7 S4 rear rotor upgrade over the winter. 










Cayenne Turbo Calipers 
Cayenne Turbo OE Pagid Pads 
ML55 AMG Rotors (machined hubs) 
Russell SS Lines/Adapters 

Sadly, my 17x8 BBS RK's @ 18lbs each no longer fit. Had them freshly powder coated so they are going to be unloaded. I'll be at H2O this weekend, take care all.


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

something looks wrong with your ride height.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Hulllllo*

Woke up from hibernation. Mine as of today. Cloth will be replaced.


----------



## pruchavw (Oct 2, 2007)

ban eighty said:


> This is why you can't have anything nice in Jersey.
> People want what they can't have.
> Invest in a $10.00 kill switch, it'll save you like it saved me.
> 
> ...


Tried searching these but dont know.. Whats the name of these wheels? :what:


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

pruchavw said:


> Tried searching these but dont know.. Whats the name of these wheels? :what:


S4 Avus wheels. 17x7.5".


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Your car is very nice :beer:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

your car is so nice. I've been following this thread pretty much since it began and it was cool seeing it (again) in person. I was in the blue avant parked next to the tent behind your car


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

aledelic42 said:


> your car is so nice. I've been following this thread pretty much since it began and it was cool seeing it (again) in person. I was in the blue avant parked next to the tent behind your car


Thank you for the kind words. I've been out of the loop for quite a while now. Trying to creep back in slowly. VAG Fair was a tease, but I have some ideas in place for H2O if time allows. Avant looks great, I was talking to my buddy Eric (sogood E36 M3) about it for a good while. :thumbup:


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Some shots from V.A.G. Fair 2011*

So I made it to my first show in 3+ years. Thanks to my good friend Eric for these photos.

Car right now is in a transition period, preparing it for H2O. Wheels were temporarily redone over the week by myself and my friend Chris.

18x8.5 BBS LM's wrapped with 255/35's. Original offset of 30, reverse mounted to something in the area of et 17-20. Hand brushed aluminum lips with gloss clear coat. Rattle canned centers, bronze base coat + nickel satin centers. Different angles give the centers a slightly different look. I love the final color. Dropped it all around to fill in the gaps, rear has a very slight rub on the front portion of the fender, go figure with a 255. 

3 shots.


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

So clean! Can't wait for the time I need to buy tires again so I can get rid of my 245s for some 255s as well :thumbup:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

ban eighty said:


> So I made it to my first show in 3+ years. Thanks to my good friend Eric for these photos.


lookin' good... it is pretty safe to say you will never sell this car! admit it, you love it too much!


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

Perhaps the last snap shots of the car. 7 years today and I'm leaning more to hate than I am to love. I should probably lower it to be cool, but **** you, I don't want to. 

BBS E28 Magnesium - 18x10 et 19/23 wrapped with 255/35/18
Special order lips/barrels (thanks Rotiform) and bolted together with BBS RS bolts/nuts as opposed to the typical motor sport reverse hardware. 


































One more from First Class Fitment.


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Cant believed no one replied after the E28 wheel shots.

So nice to see them on the car. They 10" at the front as well as the rear.

I have an A4 but about every 6 months I pop across to see if there are any updates on this car.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Soupie69uk said:


> Cant believed no one replied after the E28 wheel shots.
> 
> So nice to see them on the car. They 10" at the front as well as the rear.
> 
> I have an A4 but about every 6 months I pop across to see if there are any updates on this car.


x2 Car always looked great


Thought I saw it listed for sale recently though, either way..


Theres a huge bunch of us B5er's that either moved on, change priorities, or like myself have gone into a Euro-Coma hoping to wake soon..lol


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

Soupie69uk said:


> Cant believed no one replied after the E28 wheel shots.
> 
> So nice to see them on the car. They 10" at the front as well as the rear.
> 
> I have an A4 but about every 6 months I pop across to see if there are any updates on this car.


Thanks for the kind words. They are in fact 10" front and rear. We'll see what comes of this car in another 6 months.

- George, totally agree with you on the whole moving on front. I'm entertaining offers on the car, if something bites, perfect, if not, I'll deal with it. I still have the Vibrant exhaust sitting in my garage I bought from you almost a year ago. :thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

ban eighty said:


> - George, totally agree with you on the whole moving on front. I'm entertaining offers on the car, if something bites, perfect, if not, I'll deal with it. I still have the Vibrant exhaust sitting in my garage I bought from you almost a year ago. :thumbup:



:thumbup: :beer:

Nice, btw you still have the car listed for sale? link?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

NYEuroTuner said:


> :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> Nice, btw you still have the car listed for sale? link?



Haven't really updated it. I should have some time this weekend.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...1.5-S4-6spd-EPL-Stage-3-Pulled-Fenders-75k-NJ


----------



## KBS42001 (Jul 17, 2008)

love love love those motorsport BBS's:thumbup::beer:

whats the specific details on the centercaps?


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

KBS42001 said:


> love love love those motorsport BBS's:thumbup::beer:
> 
> whats the specific details on the centercaps?


Thank you. Center caps are "dummy-locks" provided by FVD for BBS Motorsport wheels.


BBS LM's are for sale again.


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

Winter Mode, sorta.

Still need some mudflaps. 

18x8.5 et 45 + 20mm adapters, still not enough, lol.


----------



## s4pimpin (May 25, 2007)

I rmember this car from when you had the bentley wheels on it :thumbup:


----------

